# Wet Display



## capsoda (May 24, 2006)

I used to rear and sell aquarium fish to the many local pet and department stores{Gayfer's, Grant's, Murphy's and Woolco and a few other long gone department stores} so my wife is putting me to the test.

 I thought since I am setting up an aquarium I might as well do it right.

 What da ya think.


----------



## capsoda (May 24, 2006)

A Wolf's for the Bear........


----------



## capsoda (May 24, 2006)

A hutch for me and a cobalt for the wife. You probably noticed a few marbles in there too.

 May throw in a few more in the future.[]


----------



## cobaltbot (May 24, 2006)

Awesome way to show some glass!!!

 Be careful or you'll have Wayne diving into that puppy![]


----------



## bearswede (May 24, 2006)

> Be careful or you'll have Wayne diving into that puppy!


 
  Never mind Wayne... I'm gonna jump in an' retrieve that there Wolfie!!!!!

  Nice, Warren... When do the fish go in...?

  Ron


----------



## madpaddla (May 24, 2006)

Warren:

 Another excellent way to display da bottles.  Might want to post a sign " Beware of Wayne"  []  Madpaddla


----------



## bearswede (May 24, 2006)

Here's my 30 gal. freshwater tank sans glass eye-candy...


  Ron


----------



## capsoda (May 24, 2006)

Hey guys thanks.

 Hey Ron, The fish start going in today. I think Wayne has already been in there. I seem to be missing a bottle or two.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## shadahoochie (Jun 2, 2006)

Great display Warren!  I'm getting jealous of everyones awsome bottles, i need to do some hardcore diggin'.  Thanks for sharing your display, Very Nice!


----------



## Mihai (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey Warren,

 Nice aquarium.I used to breed fish aswell but the wife got asthma and they had to go. I sold to other fish dealers my surplus, especialy Guppy and Xifo. It's a delight to see them vivipars, "giving birth". I use to keep count to when they are due and move at the right moment the females in another tank with freshish water. In a couple of hours they were making little fish like... rabbits.

 I even made and sold fish tanks. It seems like I knew that the glass is my passion but I didn't get it right from the first try. Better now then never.


----------



## walkingstick (Jun 3, 2006)

> a few marbles


 
 Hmm ... good enough place to store the extra ones in case you lose yer other ones.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 4, 2006)

Ive just got a pair of hemingrays and a milk on the bottom of my aquarium.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 4, 2006)

Heres my golden algea eater on the side of a hemingray 42. Nice display warren, Love the hutch.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 4, 2006)

And heres a few more of the residents.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Tony, lookin good.[]


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Warren,  I just got a pair of clown loaches for it today[]


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jun 11, 2006)

If you got some big stuff the fish could live inside it.I had a 500 gal tank, in it I had a big old demijohn + I buried stuff in the gravel hopeing the catfish
 would get into digging, but no luck.
 I used to bring my fish in from my pond every year, and every year it meant a bigger tank.
 As luck would have it a heron saved me from going to 800 gals,it took every one.Now I just have frogs, and my cat's really into legs. so it kinda works out.
 The word WORK seems to be showing up alot.


----------



## Yooper14 (Jul 5, 2006)

Warren,
 You know, I have some pieces that I think would look REAL good in a fish tank.  I was scouting back behind the old local glass factory, and they have glass slag pieces by the truck-load back there.  They're all colors (well, mostly blues), and with all sorts of angles.  They would really refract the light really nice in a tank, I bet.
 Let me know if you want some...like I said, I can send you a truck-load

 Tim


----------



## piratemom (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a great ideal the only thig is i need to find some bottles that are not acls.


----------



## ekabaka (Sep 3, 2006)

What do i think? You got some good taste, very creative []


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey warren hows that tank coming? I just bought a roundbottom from spence and threw it in mine so i figured i would bring this post back. Ive got more stuff that needs to go in but i didnt have time to finish. Just cleaned it.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 22, 2007)

nice tank tony! that round bottom looks good in there!

 is that a hygeia warren?


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 22, 2007)

i know a guy who used alot of that old raw  glass mixed with lava rocks in his slatwater tank...hes  growing a mecha  beast now  thought (clown knife) its already a foot lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2007)

Cool idea, I just told my buddy the other gay he should do that with some of our cobalt sodas, & poisons he has a huge black piranha. Rick


----------



## capsoda (Jul 22, 2007)

> I just told my buddy the other gay


 
 Hey Rick, Who was the first gay???       I know, I know, not that there is anything wrong with that.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]   I just couldn't let that on get by and yes I know it was crass but then I am an a$$hole. []


----------



## capsoda (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice Tony. Mine is pretty much the same but I have been toying with the idea of throwing in a few more. An amber whiskey perhaps. 

 The neat thing is that you can watch your fish and look at a few bottles while listening to the water gurgle all at the same time. Talk about your stress relief. []


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Warren. Can I grab my diving gear and dive into your tank for some nice bottles?

 I use to breed and sell tropical fishes to my local pet stores too. I had over 170 aquariums at my house at one time, now I'm down to 27 aquariums.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 23, 2007)

Sure Rick, Just watch out for the Piranha hiding behind the Wolf's. [sm=lol.gif]

 I used to sit for hours and watch the fish in all the aquariums. Made pretty good money at it too.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jul 23, 2007)

great!! now you guys have me thinking about this now [] but for real it does look nice ! i was thinking saltwater but someone told me it was a lot of work. is that true? ,matt


----------



## capsoda (Jul 24, 2007)

Someone told you right Matt. Salt water aquariums are alot of work. Everything has to be perfect and if it gets off a little you can lose thousands of dollars worth of fish in a heart beat. Salt water fish are high dollar critters.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks warren, i think i'll start small[],matt


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive got a 20 gallon freshwater tank. Definately easy to maintain


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 25, 2007)

we have a 55 gallon salt water tank here, its not that hard to maintain, you just have to make sure to get your salt/water mixture right, and it takes a while to get one started we just feed ours, and out water back about once a week

 but most of the saltwater fish are very expensive


----------



## irish digger (Jul 25, 2007)

those photos look great,


----------



## capsoda (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Paul.


----------

